# Cachaca ?



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Any cachaca experts out there?

Specifically, if I were to choose one of the following 3 to try, which should I choose:
* Agua Luca
* Ypioca Ouro
* Ypioca Crystal


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Any cachaca experts out there?
> 
> Specifically, if I were to choose one of the following 3 to try, which should I choose:
> * Agua Luca
> ...


Hey Julian I've never heard of this? what is it?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Use the search ResIpsa seems to be the standard response.  And kidding honest.

I know I had to  CS has this http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=715471

Google had this amoung others. http://www.american.edu/TED/cachaca.htm is one hit and looks interesting. Great another interesting thing to look for.

Stacey


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Use the search ResIpsa seems to be the standard response.  And kidding honest.
> 
> Stacey


:r 
thanks Warhorse, I particularly like the info Clubstogie has on it


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

They make these fantastic refreshing "caipirinhas" with this cahaça! http://www.psillakis.com/fubar/caipirinha.JPG Some crushed lime, add crushed ice, yellow sugar and then with cahaça....... mmmm fantastic!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm with the wooden, big nosed git.

Caiprinihas are great.

Cachaca is Brazils version of Cane Rum... A bit... rough around the edges, but who cares if you can make Caiprinihas.

Personal choice would be Pitu, but then the only two available round my way are that and 51. Pitu all the way.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

:tpd: 

What Lumpy said! I have a bottle of Pitu sitting in my cabinet and if the weathere is nice this weekend I will be enjoying some Caiprinihas and a fine smoke. If yhe weatherr does not cooperate I will enjoy some nice Guinness and a good smoke. Either way I'll be happy.

T


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

It's funny - most of what I found online said that Pitu tastes like :BS
Just goes to show that personal opinions are move valuable than stuff you find on the web.

In any event, I didn't buy any - since I got $350 worth of scotch and vodka...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I've got a bottle of Pirassununga from Brazil which makes the best caipirinhas.

Did you get the lastest edition of the european cigar cult journal, they have a section of cachaca.


----------



## ATLGuitarPlayer (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey,
I've been looking for people who like Cachaca and want to express their opinions. Just figured I'd share my opinion about what I think is the best out there on the market and see what ya'll think.

Personally I've tried various brands of Cachaca, 51 Pirassununga, Pitu, and Ypioca Ouro for a Caipirinha. Honestly I didn't think I liked Cachaca after trying my first few Caipirinhas. I was displeased with the harshness of the drink.

I thought it was the Caipirinha that I didn't like until I tried Agua Luca. It was by far the smoothest that I've come across so far. I was actually turned off to Cachaca because of previous experiences with other brands.

I recommend an Agua Luca caipirinha with a tobacco infused Grand Marnier in it.

Bottoms Up!


----------



## phiggey (Sep 6, 2006)

I've never had pitu, but I have had agua luca in a caipirinha - it had a sweet taste and a strong presence of alcohol, but it blended well and went down easy (watch out for this one, easy to drink too much.) My roomate tasted it and he compared it to a drink he had made with pitu - he said the difference was like a crowne royal compared to a cheap scotch whiskey (paralleling agua luca to the crowne). I picked a bottle up in a liquor store for something like 18-20 bucks which makes it even easier to have caipirinhas now - (again, watch out because these things are easy to drink and strong)


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i love a good caipirinha. my mother is brazillian, and my grandfather used to make 'em all the time when i was younger (before he died). I have never actually been able to find some cachaca to buy to make my own at home. I am going to have to look harder i guess, cuz i'm really jones'n for a caipirinha!


----------



## Jim Bonfig (Sep 16, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Any cachaca experts out there?
> 
> Specifically, if I were to choose one of the following 3 to try, which should I choose:
> * Agua Luca
> ...


Agua Luca is the top of the line cachaca. It is filtered multiple times, since it is fermented from raw sugar cane which tends to leave solid particles in the finished product. Americans are familiar with rums which are derived from molasses. Agua Luca is smooth with a crisp finish and never dissapoints. Agua Luca originates in Brazil and is shipped to France to the same bottling operation that produced Grey Goose Vodka. Go to www.agualuca.com. for some interesting drink ideas. "Prosantos" "A toast to the Saints" There appears to be an Agua Luca Flavored Cigar in development for 2007. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Jim Bonfig said:


> Agua Luca is the top of the line cachaca. It is filtered multiple times, since it is fermented from raw sugar cane which tends to leave solid particles in the finished product. Americans are familiar with rums which are derived from molasses. Agua Luca is smooth with a crisp finish and never dissapoints. Agua Luca originates in Brazil and is shipped to France to the same bottling operation that produced Grey Goose Vodka. Go to www.agualuca.com. for some interesting drink ideas. "Prosantos" "A toast to the Saints" There appears to be an Agua Luca Flavored Cigar in development for 2007. I hope you enjoy!


do you work for the company, or can we expect some posts about cigars now?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Lumpold;480444Caiprinihas are great.[/QUOTE said:


> One of my favorite mixed drinks!
> 
> ~Mark


----------

